

Product Hunt iOS App - tonyteate
http://www.producthunt.com/apps/ios

======
rrhoover
Excited to finally release our iOS app, created by the amazingly talented
David McKinney ([http://davidmckinney.com/](http://davidmckinney.com/)). This
version is still very early and we're working through some bugs but you gotta
ship sometime, right? :)

AMA!

~~~
jbail
Why build a native iOS app? What capabilities of the phone are you utilizing?

I ask because this was my experience: I just tried to download the app on my
iPhone 4s and I couldn't download it because my iOS version is too old. My
Nexus 5, obviously, won't be able to download it either because it's an
Android device.

Unless you're doing something majorly different in native than you are in the
web version, I don't understand the iOS lock-in and the need to have the most
recent iOS version. I mean, I do get it from a developers point of view...it's
less devices to test...but it comes at the cost of a lot of people not being
able to use it.

~~~
jjmardlin
I think the reasoning would also be fairly similar to the reason that the big
players are unbundling their apps.

The most valuable real estate is the homescreen of your phone. A website
bookmark isn't likely to get that placement. A website bookmark that you can
download from the App Store on the other hand...

~~~
untog
_The most valuable real estate is the homescreen of your phone. A website
bookmark isn 't likely to get that placement._

The sad thing is, it's incredibly easy to add a website to your home screen.

~~~
mcculley
I think it's easy, but not quite obvious to the non-technical user. Then they
have the issue that once they've tapped on the icon on the homescreen, they
are thrown into Safari. And doing the multi-tasking gesture shows them Safari,
not the website directly as a first class app, so it's not obvious how to get
back. If they tap again and the URL is not identical to what they are
currently viewing, they will get a new tab. So there's good reasons to ship an
app, even it is just a webview.

------
cllns
Re: "Fight the FOMO"

This app is seems to be feeding the fear of missing out, rather than fighting
it.

~~~
thinkling
Ah, that's what FOMO means, thanks.

Yeah, my first impression is that this is most useful to people with
discretionary income burning a hole in their pockets, looking for something to
spend it on. Not what I'm looking for, personally.

Am I missing the point?

------
qrazhan
App looks great! I saw they made their website mobile friendly as well, and
that looks really nice too.

Shameless plug: if you're on Android, checkout an app I made using the new PH
API:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qrazhan.hu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qrazhan.hunter2)

------
BrechtVds
Love the "text me a link" feature!

The app itself looks nice and clean as well, with some great animations (the
pull-to-refresh one, for example).

------
osconfused
Neat and interesting timing. This morning I had a dream about a product hunt
app for iOS with a tinder-like interface. "Swipe left" to upvote.

~~~
mmahemoff
I'm curious: Wouldn't 2 buttons be better than a swipe interface?

Perhaps Tinder needs swipe because there's more downside of an error; but I'd
think a Hot and a Not button would be faster and still reliable enough for
general product liking.

~~~
ecesena
In my experience, swiping is more engaging.

In our app we have both swipe and buttons. When I show the app to people (in
person, I mean) what I usually see is that as soon as they discover swiping,
the switch using that.

As I said, it's just a limited and in person experience, I have no data, but
I'd be interested if anyone could support/confute my thesis.

------
ins0
nice. sidestep - kaspersky internet security block your side as "phishing
site"

~~~
ceejayoz
False positives happen all the time with these sorts of tools. We got flagged
for phishing by AVG because we built a promotional website for a bank. Their
reps were pretty nasty until someone from the bank joined in to vouch for us.

